# new tank



## xXRobertXx (Oct 2, 2006)

i have a 20 gallon tank i have put sand on the bottom and put salt in (intant ocean) i brought a hydrometre and a filter and a bubbley thing.

what do i need now?
do i need live rock?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome aboard Robert,
A 20 gallons would certainly limit your choices. Live rocks will do the cycling for you.
Salinity for marine is usually 1.025. Hydrometers will measure that.

I'm guessing the bubbly thing is an airpump which is not necessary if your filter makes turbulent movements.
Other equipments to consider are sump(not necessary though), thermometer(to check temp), protein skimmer, etc.

This thread will surely help you for shopping list.:thumbsup:


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello & welcome, Robert  
Blue, we don't have a sticky on cycling saltwater tanks do we? Or is it basically the same as freshwater? 
Saltwater isn't my specialty


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Brie said:


> Hello & welcome, Robert
> Blue, we don't have a sticky on cycling saltwater tanks do we? Or is it basically the same as freshwater?
> Saltwater isn't my specialty


They're still the same.:thumbsup:


----------



## xXRobertXx (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks for the nice welcome i checked out that link thanks blue


----------



## xXRobertXx (Oct 2, 2006)

im gonna get some live rock but im not sure how much to get or if im ment to get the man made stuff or the other one


----------

